# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Një Komb, Një Kombëtare?!

## CoMMaNDeR

Me shpalljen e statusit perfundimtar te Kosovës, pritet që Kosova te fitojë pavarësinë e saj. Kjo i jep mundësinë Kosovës të themelojë Federatën e saj të Futbollit si dhe mundësinë e aderimit në organizmat ndërkombëtare të FIFA dhe UEFA. Rregullat e FIFA citojnë: 

1.  Cdo lojtar i cili është shtetas i një shteti bazuar në ligjet dhe rregullat e këtij shteti është i përshtatshëm të luajë për skuadrën kombëtare apo përfaqësuese të atij shteti.

2.  Nëse një lojtar është përfshirë në një skuadër kombëtare në të cilën ai mund të luajë bazuar në rregullin Nr. 1, nuk do të lejohet të marrë pjese në ndeshje ndërkombëtare të një shteti tjetër nëse ai është aktivizuar në një ndeshje zyrtare për atë shtet.

3.  Lojtarët që përjashtohen, janë ata të cilëve ju ndryshohet kombësia në menyrë jo-vullnetare në bazë të një dekreti ndërkombëtar, i cili i jep pavarësinë një rajoni apo i jep një pjesë të një shteti një shteti tjetër.

Cështja më e përfolur është, a do të largohen lojtarët Shqiptarë të Kosovës në rast se marrin një ftesë nga Federata e tyre, duke e përgjysmuar ekipin Kombëtar? Këtë përgjigje asnjë prej tyre nuk është i gatshëm ta japë. 

*Si mendoni ju, a është më mirë që të kemi dy ekipe të ndryshëm Kombëtarë futbolli, apo është më mirë të kemi vetëm një Kombëtare Futbolli?!*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Der tashi ka funksionuar si nje Komb dhe nje Kombetare.Perse te mos vazhdoje si e tille ?! 

Një Komb, Një Kombëtare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

Une jam nga RSH-ja po me duket pa kuptim qe lojtaret kosovare te luajne ne kombetaren tone, nese kombetarja e Kosoves do te integrohet ne te gjitha evenimentet sportive nderkombetare, qe shpresojme te ndodhe sa me shpejt.

per ne do jete pak e paleverdisshme pasi lojtaret ksovare jane lojtaret me cilesore qe kemi aktualisht ne kombetare po cte besh....

gjithsesi besoj se vendimin e fundit do ta marrin vete lojtaret te cilet do te vendosin me cilen skuader te lujne.

sidoqetejete pune besoj se te gjithe shqiptare e kosovare do kene tani e tutje dy kombetare zemre per te bere tifo dhe keshtu ishallah na mbaron edhe tradita e tifozerise per kombetaret e vendeve te tjera

----------


## Akili-A

Ekzistenca e dy kombetareve do te sjelli edhe zhvillimin e futbollit ne pergjithesi...sepse do ti hapen dyert per te lozur ne nje ekip kombetar,shume futbollistave,kjo do sjelli edhe shitjen e tyre neper klubet e mira europiane,duke rritur edhe cilesine e futbollit.

----------


## CoMMaNDeR

Për mendimin tim, më mirë është të kemi një kombëtare e cila është pretenduese dhe e fortë, sesa të kemi dy të tilla të cilat asnjëherë nuk do mundin të realizojnë ëndrrën e cdo Shqiptari, kualifikimin në një kompeticion ndërkombëtar.




> *Bashkimi bën fuqinë.*

----------


## GJENERALI

cfare jane keto budalliqe dhe keto budallenj qe votojne idene e nje kombetareje.
po cenoni pavaresine e kosoves.
a e doni kosoven shtet te pavarur apo jo?nje shtet ka skuadren e saj.
eshte njesoj sikur gjermania me austrine te kene nje kombetare ose Britania e Madhe te mos kete ekipet: angli, wells, skoci, irlande por vetem 1ekip.
Jane muhabete koti.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> cfare jane keto budalliqe dhe keto budallenj qe votojne idene e nje kombetareje.
> po cenoni pavaresine e kosoves.



E para: Qetesohuni njehere dhe kini kujdes me fjalorin.

E dyta: Ketu shprehen mendime te ndryshme nga sejcili dhe ju nuk keni te drejte te gjykoni,vetem te shprehni mendimin tuaj.Ketu ekziston e drejta e fjales dhe mendimit.

Une nuk e kuptoj kur thoni "po cenoni pavaresine e kosoves" nje gje komplet kot dhe pa vend fare.
C'fare te keqe ka nese eshte nje komb nje kombetare ?! Po tani si eshte kombetarja jone ?! Sa kosovare luajne per ekipin tone perfaqesues ?! Mos duhet te themi dhe ne "Po cenoni pavaresine e Shqiperise" ?! Jo,kurre nuk mund te thuhet nje gje e tille.

----------


## YaSmiN

Nje komb nje kombetare.Sigurisht.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nje Komb nje Kombetare sepse mesojme te njejten Abetare, Kendojme te njejtin Himn, Luftojme per te njejtin Qellim.

----------


## MICHI

Nje kombetare mo edhe kte qe kemi mezi po e majme jo me ti kemi dy.

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Nje kombetare mo edhe kte qe kemi mezi po e majme jo me ti kemi dy.



Mos ti ngatrrojm gjerat.. se po flisnim.. nqs Kosova do behet shtet ne vete.. A doni te kemi 1 ekip apo dy me Shqipet e shqiperis..

Un do doja te jemi dy.. pasi Kosova eshte e ndar nga Shqiperia , dhe ka gjerat e veta dhe interesat e veta , ene ne Shqipet nga Kosova kemi deshir te kemi nje klub qe te luaj neper Stadiumet e kOosves edhe pse ato sjan kerkun hic..

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## BEHARI

ne keto kushte qe eshte kombi shqiptar une mendoj qe duhet te kemi nje komb nje Kombetare!
kur kosova te marre pamvarsine eshte e drejte e saja qe te vendos menyren e vet te organizimit!

----------


## GJENERALI

mesa shoh e mori ferra uraten.
keni filluar te beheni ultranacionaliste si serbet ?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Mos ti ngatrrojm gjerat.. se po flisnim.. nqs Kosova do behet shtet ne vete.. A doni te kemi 1 ekip apo dy me Shqipet e shqiperis..
> 
> Un do doja te jemi dy.. pasi Kosova eshte e ndar nga Shqiperia , dhe ka gjerat e veta dhe interesat e veta , ene ne Shqipet nga Kosova kemi deshir te kemi nje klub qe te luaj neper Stadiumet e kOosves edhe pse ato sjan kerkun hic..
> 
> Gjith te mirat.



Te qenit nje kombetare nuk do te thote qe do luajne vetem ne Shqiperi. Mesa duket nuk te vjen mire nese mbahet nje kombetare. 

Te erdhi mire kur Shqiptaret te mirepriten ne 99 ?

----------


## Nice_Boy

Clay.. nuk dua te ja fillojm nga futbolli ne politik..

Ai ishte mendimi im.. nuk do te thot nqs un kshtu mendova dhe kshtu do mbetet.. 
Por deshira ime ka qen qe te jemi dy dhe te ndara.. 

Kosova tani do kete shtetin e vet , Flamurin himnin.. dhe kshtu do kete edhe ekipin.. 


Je i knaqur.. 

/shun ClAY_MorE qepe..

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sa mire e mbyllni diskutimin ju te dy  :perqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Clay.. nuk dua te ja fillojm nga futbolli ne politik..
> 
> Ai ishte mendimi im.. nuk do te thot nqs un kshtu mendova dhe kshtu do mbetet.. 
> Por deshira ime ka qen qe te jemi dy dhe te ndara.. 
> 
> Kosova tani do kete shtetin e vet , Flamurin himnin.. dhe kshtu do kete edhe ekipin.. 
> 
> 
> Je i knaqur.. 
> ...



Me duhet te respektoj mendimin tend.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje komb,nje Kombetare!

----------


## IL__SANTO

1 KOMB 1 KOMBETARE.

Shpresoj te vazhdoj keshtu.     :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Te qenit nje kombetare nuk do te thote qe do luajne vetem ne Shqiperi. Mesa duket nuk te vjen mire nese mbahet nje kombetare. 
> 
> Te erdhi mire kur Shqiptaret te mirepriten ne 99 ?


Ncncncncncn, te mirat nuk behet mire te zihen ne goje, se u humbet vlera.  
Pastaj cfare ka thene Gjilansi eshte realitet, te pakten ne nje te ardhme te shkurter.  
Pyetja e temes, edhe pse me karakter sportiv, ne fund te fundit eshte edhe "politike" dhe eshte diskutuar tek tema nqs duhet te bashkohet Kosova me Shqiperine.  

Pertej deshirave dhe endrrave tona ekziston dhe faktori gjeopolitik i rajonit, si dhe ai nderkombetar.

----------

